

5 things entrepreneurs should know about designers. - stylejam
http://blog.stylej.am/5-things-entrepreneurs-should-know-about-deal

======
gregschlom
Kind reminder of HN submission rules:

 _If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
stylejam
Better ? Thanks for pointing it BTW

~~~
gregschlom
I don't see any change in the title. Looks like your edit wasn't submitted to
the server.

~~~
stylejam
Should be fine now.

